# NEW LIMBSAVER SPEED BOW 355 fps IBO



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This thread is worthless w/o pics.


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> this thread is worthless w/o pics. :d



+1


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

355fps!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

Bait is in the water.:wink:


----------



## ShootNow (Jul 27, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> this thread is worthless w/o pics. :d


+1


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

That's all she wrote?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yowser!


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*way to go team limbsaver*

way to go team limbsaver, from team talisman,

You guys are great... ed


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> This thread is worthless w/o pics.


Sorry i would love to show you photo. But sales wont let me but oct 3 they well release photo with all the new other bows. with there press releases G.S.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

what's the brace height?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*New deadzone speed bow*



sagecreek said:


> This thread is worthless w/o pics.


Sorry i would love to show you photo. But sales wont let me but oct 3 they well release photo with all the new other bows. with there press releases G.S.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i was hoping you would make one that was 34" ATA


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Gary. Is 34" the longest you are going? Matt S. could do some real damage with a 37"+. See you at the ATA.


----------



## Bianary4evr84 (Aug 8, 2008)

ShootNow said:


> +1


+2:darkbeer:


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

USNarcher said:


> Thanks Gary. Is 34" the longest you are going? Matt S. could do some real damage with a 37"+. See you at the ATA.


36'' well be this year.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Is the grip going to change?

Thanks for the info. Gary. :cocktail:*

`


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

HC Archery said:


> *Is the grip going to change?
> 
> Thanks for the info. Gary. :cocktail:*
> 
> `


The grips are now thinner and we have side plates


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks Gary.

Great to hear about the grips.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

The grip is what I didn't like about the original.. I liked the way it shot and very smooth draw.. Is the cam system the same?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

hunter_tlh said:


> The grip is what I didn't like about the original.. I liked the way it shot and very smooth draw.. Is the cam system the same?


Yes and no.All cams are now modular and you can per fit all last years DZ32 we all so work on the valley at full draw a little longer .


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*Gig*

I want one , left hand 29 inch draw,

I will be shooting one of your bows..

please advise, sounds so exciting...love your products...

and Scott E,
at limbsaver have been so kind and helpful to me..

Your team is great.....ed


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> This thread is worthless w/o pics.


It will probably be worthless even with pics


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I actually shot the 08 bow and was very impressed. Especially for a companies first bow!


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow.........smokin......fast


----------



## Out West (Mar 6, 2008)

*Limbsaver Deadzone*

I shot the Deadzone this past week at my local shop. My first impression was the bow looked a little weird to me, and I wasn't too fond of the grip. I changed my tune once I shot the bow, however. The bow was very smooth, quiet, and no vibration. Probably more so than even my Guardian bare bow to bare bow. Kudos to Limbsaver for coming out with a solid bow their first time out. Now I'm looking forward to seeing their 2009 models.:thumbs_up


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome bow. Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

ill be curious to shoot it, but i seriously doubt its enough to make me get rid of my 08 deadzone!!!!!!!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

thats fast call pete and tell him to get that 360 fps bow out


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

I received a 2008 DZ-32 about three weeks ago to do a review on. It was shipped with the wooden grip installed and a pair of riubber side plates in the box. Here's what the side plates look like. The grip feels more comfortable now.

Blacky


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

id like to try the side plates to see if i like em. i dont mind the wood handle, it feels too big when im just standing there holding the bow, but i think its really comfortable at fulll draw. am curios now to try the plates.....


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

USNarcher said:


> Thanks Gary. Is 34" the longest you are going? Matt S. could do some real damage with a 37"+. See you at the ATA.


Second that.

Don't forget to offer the bow at a DL for us "adults". 

31.5 -32" would be appreciated.

DB


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

anybody know what the brace height on this new speed freak bow is?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Happy frist day of fall .We well have speed mods that you can put on your 08 DZ Should give you 4 to 5 feet more .


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

hey me and my buddy both have deadzones, both bought in the last couple three months, but our bottom cams are different...mine has 2 holes for the draw stopper, his has none...whats the difference?

i absolutely love the deadzone bow. see me using it for a long time. will be curious to shoot their new ones to see what there like,but im betting i keep mine that i have now.

i think the real testament to these bows, is go to the classifieds here, or ebay, or whereever, and see how many used deadzones are for sale.......usually none.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds Awesome..........
I played with a DZ32 when I was home on R&R, sounds like it will have some great improvements.


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

For the lefties drooling at the mouth right now. I would hope a lefty wouldnt be a problem cause I think Mr. Sims here is a lefty. I think it was his personal bow I shot in the lanes at Indy. When I ask for a lefty he pulled it out.


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

will the new dz bows be dealer only or will the box stores carry them?


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey...
i want information about the new deadzone...
i want pictures...

and i want the new deadzone


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ghost 133 said:


> For the lefties drooling at the mouth right now. I would hope a lefty wouldnt be a problem cause I think Mr. Sims here is a lefty. I think it was his personal bow I shot in the lanes at Indy. When I ask for a lefty he pulled it out.


This lefty would sure like to get my hands on one. :tongue:


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

huntnmuleys said:


> hey me and my buddy both have deadzones, both bought in the last couple three months, but our bottom cams are different...mine has 2 holes for the draw stopper, his has none...whats the difference?
> 
> i absolutely love the deadzone bow. see me using it for a long time. will be curious to shoot their new ones to see what there like,but im betting i keep mine that i have now.
> 
> i think the real testament to these bows, is go to the classifieds here, or ebay, or whereever, and see how many used deadzones are for sale.......usually none.


Both are good the two holes can be set at 65% or 80% the no holes is 80% we were still making changes at that time he can call 360 427 6031 if he wants to change his out. Gary sims limbsaver. PS am not leting go of my DZ 32 it out shoots me now.


----------



## heritagehunters (Mar 23, 2008)

We reviewed the DZ-32 and it really is a great bow. We were very impressed at the design that went into this bow. 

Looking forward to the new ones and what they're capable of. :darkbeer:

Will they both have the rolling fulcrum system at the limb/riser connection?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> This lefty would sure like to get my hands on one. :tongue:


There will be left handed bows. And that was my bow you shot. Gary sims limbsaver


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

Gary

When will you have these bow(s) available for testing? We are starting to talk 09 test with MFGs and I am sure the people on AT would like to see your bow(s) tested.

Jon


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

BDOG6351 said:


> Gary
> 
> When will you have these bow(s) available for testing? We are starting to talk 09 test with MFGs and I am sure the people on AT would like to see your bow(s) tested.
> 
> Jon


Rep bows go out 15th oct I would call alan lotton at 360 427 6031 he can set you up . Gary sims R.D. LIMBSAVER


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

I am assuming that Rep Bows means Production Bows...right?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

bdog6351 said:


> i am assuming that rep bows means production bows...right?


yes....


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

When can dealers take orders and when could they be expected to be delivered? I am talking about the lefties now.


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

Will there be a 32" draw length model?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

DetLieut said:


> Will there be a 32" draw length model?


Yes the new 36'' deadzone well get you to 32'' draw.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Ghost 133 said:


> When can dealers take orders and when could they be expected to be delivered? I am talking about the lefties now.


The end of oct all right hand bows well be taking orders left hand well be jan 15th or sooner if i can help it for i am left handed as well. Gary sims R.D. LIMBSAVER


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

GIG

Any idea what the speed will be on the 36" model?
Thanks for the information.


DetLieut


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

heritagehunters said:


> we reviewed the dz-32 and it really is a great bow. We were very impressed at the design that went into this bow.
> 
> Looking forward to the new ones and what they're capable of. :darkbeer:
> 
> Will they both have the rolling fulcrum system at the limb/riser connection?


yes yes yes .


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

DetLieut said:


> GIG
> 
> Any idea what the speed will be on the 36" model?
> Thanks for the information.
> ...


Cant say off hand but it should come in close to the DZ 32'' but it has a longer brace hight so 300 to 311 fps.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*D.z 32 review*



GIG said:


> Yes thats true speed . The new deadzone speed bow 34'' 70lbs 30' draw 355 IBO fps. Press Release oct. ps. limbsaver has 3 new bows for 08 see you at ata. Gary Sims limbsaver. CALL US AT 360 427 6031 FOR MORE INFO.


 You can check out a review of the D.Z. 32 ON THIS WEB PAGE http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?cat=10


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

GIG said:


> Yes thats true speed . The new deadzone speed bow 34'' 70lbs 30' draw 355 IBO fps. Press Release oct. ps. limbsaver has 3 new bows for 08 see you at ata. Gary Sims limbsaver. CALL US AT 360 427 6031 FOR MORE INFO.


 Note. You can check out a limbsaver D.Z. 32'' bow Review at 

http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?cat=10


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Pictures !!!!*

Hey guys...

Got an image here... it's LEGIT !

I've been chatting with Alan, Gary, Steve and the guys about these things and had some inside info on the new launches:zip::zip::secret: !!!! I was about to burst so I'm really glad Gary spilled it for me ... lets me off the hook

Here ya go....

The new bow is a SHOOTER !!!!


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Cant say much about the 09 stuff other than the modular system thats been mentioned but all the 08's were based off the cam 1/2 system... of course with the SVL tweaks added:wink:


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

the speed is great, but how is the draw cycle, is it quiet, hand shock, shootability, ect??????????????

am curious..


----------



## ctious (Dec 22, 2006)

that bow in the pic looks like a 5.5in brace....


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

ctious said:


> that bow in the pic looks like a 5.5in brace....


The limbsaver speed bows have a 6'' brace ht. She smooth fast and low shock and has all the things that we felt a speed bow should have. WE ARE HUNTERS . And live for that. We stand behind every thing we make. There are many great bows out there LOVE THEM ALL all we ask is that you shoot a limb saver bow for your self . try it you may like it and keep hunting no matter what you use. GARY SIMS R.D. LIMBSAVER.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Will it go to a 31" draw?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

500 fps said:


> Will it go to a 31" draw?


 It can with a sring loop you can adjust it out to 30 3/4 Gary Sims R.D. LIMBSAVER.


----------



## newbarcher (Jan 17, 2007)

Any chance of being able to swing by you guys up in the port and shoot them for myself. I go by there on my way home everyday.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

GIG said:


> Both are good the two holes can be set at 65% or 80% the no holes is 80% we were still making changes at that time he can call 360 427 6031 if he wants to change his out. Gary sims limbsaver. PS am not leting go of my DZ 32 it out shoots me now.


gary,
thanks for clearing that up for us. i don't think i'll be changing anything on this bow, other than the quiver that is, brad got the bolt on from you guys, it's nice! 
anyways, THANK YOU FOR SUCH A GREAT BOW! i have shot all the big bows, and now i WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING BUT A DEADZONE! i have taken 2 buck antelope this year with it, and at 5:30 my 9 year old and i are going out for a whitetail.... pics to come.
again thanks:cocktail:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe I need to see where I can find one of those to shoot. If Manboy and huntnmuleys say they're good, I believe them.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Little more info... PIC !*

I put this in the general section too...

Figured it should be here as well...

I was able to pull out a pic that has some info on the 3 new bows

I understand the full on release is next week sometime....cant be soon enough as far as I'm concerned:wink: !!!!!

Great Job Guys !!!


----------



## jwhite (Sep 25, 2008)

*new bow*

not much special about these new bows from sims, hybrid cps cam 1/2 system, 320 fps on the 7 brace height , and 350 on the 6, dissapointed to say the least


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I need to see where I can find one of those to shoot. If Manboy and huntnmuleys say they're good, I believe them.


i tell ya what, i dont profess to know everything about bows, but i also shot pretty much all the new bows last year. i own a new x force. its a back up bow, probably will sell it and get a limbsaver to backup (would like to have same setups). 

i just shooth this bow very very well. seems very forgiving, plenty quick, and just the type that a bowhunter like me can be deadly accurate with in a heated moment.....so far this year its worked like a charm.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

jwhite said:


> not much special about these new bows from sims, hybrid cps cam 1/2 system, 320 fps on the 7 brace height , and 350 on the 6, dissapointed to say the least


Wow...

Please tell me that was sarcasm and I missed it....:embara:


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

GIG said:


> It can with a sring loop you can adjust it out to 30 3/4 Gary Sims R.D. LIMBSAVER.


Real draw lenght of the bow and lenght of a string loop are two different pairs of shoes , so what is it in real , 30 inches ?


----------



## zabby (Sep 20, 2007)

*great looking bow*

would be a winner if you had put the two track slave cam on it


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

zabby said:


> would be a winner if you had put the two track slave cam on it



What????? why???


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

442fps said:


> Real draw lenght of the bow and lenght of a string loop are two different pairs of shoes , so what is it in real , 30 inches ?


The D.Z. 36'' has small cam mods 27.5'' to 29.5 and large cams mods 30'' to 32.5 the D.Z. 32'' HAS SMALL CAMS MODS 25.5 TO 27.5 LARGE CAM MODS 28'' TO 30.5 '' THE d.z 30'' HAS SMALL CAM MODS 25'' TO 27'' AND LARGE CAM MODS 27.5 TO 30''. Now THE 34'' SPEEDZONE has small cams 25'' to 27'' and large cam mods 27.5 to 30'' hope this well help you . press releace and photos coming out next week. and thats all i got to say about that. good hunting GARY SIMS R.D. LIMBSAVER.


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

manboy said:


> gary,
> thanks for clearing that up for us. i don't think i'll be changing anything on this bow, other than the quiver that is, brad got the bolt on from you guys, it's nice!
> anyways, THANK YOU FOR SUCH A GREAT BOW! i have shot all the big bows, and now i WILL NEVER USE ANYTHING BUT A DEADZONE! i have taken 2 buck antelope this year with it, and at 5:30 my 9 year old and i are going out for a whitetail.... pics to come.
> again thanks:cocktail:


NO thank you. And good luck with your boy. GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Update... and a review link*

http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?cat=10


Hey Guys this is a link for a review that is dated just a few weeks ago. I think the 8th.
I took the time to read through it and was impressed that it was simply laid out there. Written for the honest average shooter with very little fluff...Honest forthright opinions on the whole DZ-32 pkg.

Take a look;

Later-
Chuck

PS: Checked with factory....full press releases and info hitting the end of this week through all the media outlets...(including this one, AT)

Keep the comments coming though, I know they are paying attention and they appreciate every single one... good or bad. It's a good testament to why they are coming out of the gate this season with the new bows....people asked....they deliver !!

Be patient with GIG (Gary)...as you can imagine he is SLAMMED with getting it all ready for us to play with (I mean collectively, not just the shooters, reps, etc) I know he breaks away to read and keep up but WOW he's killin' the clock..

I think he might hold back a couple details...ya dont want him to spoil all the surprises do ya?:wink::zip:

But.. I'll share them when I hear...:wink::wink:

Chuck


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*Fixed Link*

http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?cat=10


Sorry-

Got a note the link didnt work... still a great review... I like all the detail stuff like they really went point by point.

later-

Chuck

http://www.theheritagehunters.com/content_admin/?cat=10


----------



## erikbarnes25197 (Mar 26, 2006)

*...*



hstubblefield said:


> thats fast call pete and tell him to get that 360 fps bow out


dont think you have to worry to much about pete not putting a 360+ out.


----------

